# USB Mouse not working on my Sony VAIO VGN-FS980 Laptop



## ruprety (Feb 1, 2008)

USB mouse is not working on my laptop (Sony Vaio VGN FS-980). I thought there was some problem with old one. So i bought new one. Still didn't work. However my USB hard drive works fine. I am having this issue once i reimaged my laptop.

Any ideas


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried plugging it when Windows is already up and running? I suspect it would be the drivers but I am not really sure. Try plugging when Windows is up and running already and see if Windows will recognize it. Also when the mouse is plugged in, (assuming it is an optical mouse) does the led at the bottom light up?


----------



## ruprety (Feb 1, 2008)

I tried plugging when windows is up and running and also in an optical mouse the led at bottom light up. Weird thing is i bought new one and i didn't work as well. Can't figure out what is going on?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Let me get this clearly... when you plug in an optical USB mouse while Windows is running, you get no reaction from windows? No error messages, no beeps, no Found new Hardware messages?

By the way did the new mouse come with a driver CD?

Additional info:
Please do the following -> Right click on "My Computer", click on Properties, click on the Hardware tab, click on the Device Manager Button, expand your Mice and other pointing devices... post in here what you see?


----------



## aronatic (Dec 3, 2009)

ruprety said:


> I tried plugging when windows is up and running and also in an optical mouse the led at bottom light up. Weird thing is i bought new one and i didn't work as well. Can't figure out what is going on?


so what happened ? how you fix the mouse ? im having the same proble


----------



## aronatic (Dec 3, 2009)

my usb works, cause it reads my memory stick, but it just wont reconginze my usb mouse.

i tried both a wireless and wired mouse, no luck...


----------



## Ron Kerlin (Jun 8, 2009)

ray:


ruprety said:


> USB mouse is not working on my laptop (Sony Vaio VGN FS-980). I thought there was some problem with old one. So i bought new one. Still didn't work. However my USB hard drive works fine. I am having this issue once i reimaged my laptop.
> 
> Any ideas


----------



## mecutie437 (Dec 20, 2009)

Same issue here.
Touchpad fine, tried three different mouse pointers, nothing...
Let me know...


----------



## RabbiK (Jan 29, 2010)

I figured out that if you do a complete hard reboot, namely unplug the computer and then remove the battery for about thirty seconds or so and then reboot, everything will work. Don't ask me why. I've actually tried to simply restart the computer when it suddenly ceases to recognize my mouse and that doesn't work. Shutting down is even worse because the computer may even cease to boot altogether. But, for some reason, the complete hard reboot works just fine.

I have an VPCCW17FX.


----------

